# Window and Displays:



## NHkeith (Apr 16, 2013)

Here are a few displays I have:


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 16, 2013)

I think I see a couple of SARATOGAS!  nice group of bottles
 Randy


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2013)

Very eclectic group...[]


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 17, 2013)

yea I have a some of this, and some of that. 

 I do have one or two saratoga water bottles.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 28, 2013)

I for one would love to see some close ups of your treasures.


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 29, 2013)

anything specific you want to see?


 -keith


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok Here is some of the stuff I have photos of already online:


 Fruit /Sauce Bottles:





 Lyndeborough Glass Factory Soda/Water bottles:





 Lyndeborough Jars: (3 are Skilton, Foote & Co's Bunker Hill Jars)





 Applied Handle bottle:





 Milk Glass bottles 





 Labeled Display: (mellins baby food, early pontiled Medicines)









 Second glass display (JSP Bottles, 1-2 stoddards, congress water, saratoga water)





 carboys: one is dated 1928 on the bottle the other isn't dated much more crude





 Flasks: few are Lyndeborough for sure, others questionable 
 (bottom shard LG CO. dug at lyndeborough)
 L. G. CO. flask laying down. 






 My Favorite glass 

 late 1800s flint canary glass set: (43 pieces minus the candle and salt which aren't part of set)


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice stuff Keith, I don't know anyone who actually keeps or collects those carboys unless they make wine or mead, thanks for showing all the pics... Jim


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 29, 2013)

The carboys I got as a lot at an auction for 15$. I plan on asking 25 each for them at the flea market when I setup. 
 I had taken photos because a guy at the office uses them to home brew.  (the stuff I added was just stuff I had on my cell)..

 I personally don't collect them.


----------

